# I Lost The Battle with Dish Executive Customer Support!



## duffasaurus (Aug 17, 2008)

I upgraded to Hopper/Joey on 3/16 and since I was one of the first to get installed after the rollout, no Hopper User Guide(138 pages) was available. Everyone at Customer/Tech Support said I could only get one by down loading from the website. I found this to be expensive to print out and also inconvenient. Finely, out of frustration, I called Executive Customer Support and after practically begging on my knees; they too said Dish has no way to send you a hard copy! This is certainly unfair since customers that are presently being installed with Hopper/Joey are getting the hard copy User Guide! Shame on you Dish Network, how cheap and unresponsive can you be to a customer of long standing!!


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

duffasaurus said:


> I upgraded to Hopper/Joey on 3/16 and since I was one of the first to get installed after the rollout, no Hopper User Guide(138 pages) was available. Everyone at Customer/Tech Support said I could only get one by down loading from the website. I found this to be expensive to print out and also inconvenient. Finely, out of frustration, I called Executive Customer Support and after practically begging on my knees; they too said Dish has no way to send you a hard copy! This is certainly unfair since customers that are presently being installed with Hopper/Joey are getting the hard copy User Guide! Shame on you Dish Network, how cheap and unresponsive can you be to a customer of long standing!!


I just had an install last week... No manual, unless you download it from the web site. Don't think your being treated any different.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Also, the manual isn't even finished yet. It's essentially still a draft. Large sections are missing and there are a huge number of mistakes. This is probably part of the reason it hasn't been printed or published yet. I wouldn't recommend anyone print it at this point or get upset if they are refused a hard copy.

Besides, printed manuals are quickly becoming extinct for all products. It was only a matter of time before Dish followed suit. Now that companies how much money they save by not shipping all that heavy paper, there's no turning back.


----------



## duffasaurus (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks guys, I feel better now! !pusht!


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

I have rarely see a hard copy of a manual for electronics for quite some time, other than the quick-start ones. Just helped install an expensive projector system at my sister-in laws, no hard copy, only on internet. This is not uncommon. 

You don't have to print it out, just download it. Even at that, I just don't find printing B/W very expensive. I sometimes just print the pertinent parts.Also I'm not seeing how is it less convenient than making phone calls and tracking down a hard copy. I certainly don't want manufactures printing one for every sale.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

tampa8 said:


> I have rarely see a hard copy of a manual for electronics for quite some time, other than the quick-start ones. Just helped install an expensive projector system at my sister-in laws, no hard copy, only on internet. This is not uncommon.
> 
> You don't have to print it out, just download it. Even at that, I just don't find printing B/W very expensive. Also I'm not seeing how is it less convenient than making phone calls and tracking down a hard copy. I certainly don't want manufactures printing one for every sale.


Strange. Late last year after the construction of our family entertainment room I purchased a second HDTV, A/V surround receiver, Bluray player, speaker system, and a second HR24-500. All came with hard copy owners manuals. We're getting too dependent on powered technology. A few years ago I was in NYC during a brown out. The only facilities that wern't effected were the toll booths. A few days after the brown out I read in the papers how the police depts. had to send people into the basements with flashlights to retrieve type writers so warrants could be written. There's a significant part of the population who do not own a computer yet still purchase electronics. And for those who do own a computer there is a significant portion who do not have access to high speed internet. Ask them how convenient it is downloading large files.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Very inconvenient for those without connections, but downloading a PDF on a crap connection isn't that hard. 

I've never had the desire to print out a manual, and I guess over the years I've saved a few trees.


----------



## duffasaurus (Aug 17, 2008)

tommiet said:


> I just had an install last week... No manual, unless you download it from the web site. Don't think your being treated any different.


I saw several people who were very recently installed with Hopper/Joey on "SatelliteGuys.com" that got the manual with the equipment. It seems that later production Hoppers are being packaged with the manual!


----------



## duffasaurus (Aug 17, 2008)

*Kudos* to the Dish Network Executive Customer Support Team, after first refusing to supply me with a hard copy of the 138 page User Guide, they just called me and agreed to print it out at their office and ship it ASAP! My confidence in Dish has been completely restored!


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

"duffasaurus" said:


> Kudos to the Dish Network Executive Customer Support Team, after first refusing to supply me with a hard copy of the 138 page User Guide, they just called me and agreed to print it out at their office and ship it ASAP! My confidence in Dish has been completely restored!


Glad it worked out for you. But as I said before a lot of it is wrong.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It was a principal to win the Battle.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

Im glad everything worked out in the end my fellow imaginary dinosaur fan


----------



## jdskycaster (Sep 1, 2008)

Had mine installed yesterday as well and they did not come with any. Manual? You don't need no stinking manual! Most every product coming out of China that has a manual has been translated to English, makes no sense and requires a magnifying glass to read. Oh, and even if it is a toaster the manual will be 475 pages and half of that are disclaimers in case you burn yourself.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Heh. And if you really, really need to use any manual a lot, the device was not designed well. 

Don't waste trees! (Or power to run mills, gas and oil to distribute, etc. etc.)


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Laxguy said:


> Heh. And if you really, really need to use any manual a lot, the device was not designed well.
> 
> Don't waste trees! (Or power to run mills, gas and oil to distribute, etc. etc.)


A lot of products that use paper are using recycled paper.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

MysteryMan said:


> A lot of products that use paper are using recycled paper.


Yes, but the fuel for the process, water, heat and light in the plant, plus distribution costs, are what really costs. Trees are precious, but probably the cheapest ingredient.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Laxguy said:


> Yes, but the fuel for the process, water, heat and light in the plant, plus distribution costs, are what really costs. Trees are precious, but probably the cheapest ingredient.


And what about the fuel, heat, light, materials, processing, ect. it takes to produce the plastic that's used to make all our beloved electronic technology? It's not a perfect world my friend.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

MysteryMan said:


> And what about the fuel, heat, light, materials, processing, ect. it takes to produce the plastic that's used to make all our beloved electronic technology? It's not a perfect world my friend.


Huh? I'm referring to the difference between *printing a lengthy manual and viewing it on a monitor*; incremental costs, not acquisition of things made of plastics, sand and metal.

Heh. Wonder how the ongoing charging and trickling and standby power usage is over the life of the product vs. power used in its manufacture?

I agree there's no perfection, nor any free lunch.


----------



## jorb (Mar 22, 2008)

All these corporation are trying to do is give the public less and less and still
get paid. There will be day when they will send you a cardboard box and
expect to be paid. It really is sad when at onetime gas was 26 cents gallon
and they would pump it for me, check my oil and tire pressure and wash my windows. 
I wonder if any of these CEO's even use the products they push.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

jorb said:


> It really is sad when at onetime gas was 26 cents gallon
> and they would pump it for me, check my oil and tire pressure and wash my windows.


And what was minimum wage at that time?

I pay 57c per gallon in taxes. I don't expect 26c per gallon prices.


----------



## duffasaurus (Aug 17, 2008)

OMG! I started a ECO war! :eek2:


----------



## brucec32 (Jul 11, 2007)

Which is cheaper? $.50 to include a printed manual for a machine that might cost $500, or hiring hundreds of extra CSR's to handle those questions via phone and email? Or the $5 in inkjet ink the typical home user might burn up printing all that mess. 

Which is cheaper, a satisfied customer who can quickly look up a question in his own manual, or eventually replacing some annoyed customers who now have to take time to call in, go through automated menus, and wait on hold to speak to a CSR? When renewal time comes up and they're weighing options this stuff matters. 

Penny wise, pound foolish. It's become the American way.


----------



## LazhilUT (Mar 24, 2012)

What's the link to the manual online?


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

brucec32 said:


> Which is cheaper? $.50 to include a printed manual for a machine that might cost $500, or hiring hundreds of extra CSR's to handle those questions via phone and email? Or the $5 in inkjet ink the typical home user might burn up printing all that mess.
> 
> Which is cheaper, a satisfied customer who can quickly look up a question in his own manual, or eventually replacing some annoyed customers who now have to take time to call in, go through automated menus, and wait on hold to speak to a CSR? When renewal time comes up and they're weighing options this stuff matters.
> 
> Penny wise, pound foolish. It's become the American way.


Thats all assuming everyone prefers to read through a manual without functions like ctrl+F.
Its also assuming people prefer to read them in the first place, you would be surprised how many statistically still prefer calling into a call center despite having easy access to the manual.

The American Way is progressive and ever changing, killing trees , wasting resources to print out the dead trees, just to have these paper manuals be unused and thrown away is the way of the past.


----------



## dragon342 (Oct 31, 2009)

I Understand!


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

LazhilUT said:


> What's the link to the manual online?


http://www.mydish.com/support/FileStream.ashx?ID=2496

Remember it is a work in progress and not entirely accurate.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

Personally, I'd rather have a PDF. 

My computer, phone and tablet will all search through a PDF for me. A paper manual, I have to search through that myself. 

I'll take automated search every time.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

dualsub2006 said:


> Personally, I'd rather have a PDF.
> 
> My computer, phone and tablet will all search through a PDF for me. A paper manual, I have to search through that myself.
> 
> I'll take automated search every time.


Not to mention portability! And ability to store it in several places. Laptop, iPad, desktop. And ecological savings.


----------



## BAHitman (Oct 24, 2007)

my phone can search the manual faster than I can...

first thing I do with a paper manual is throw it in the trash...


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

duffasaurus said:


> I upgraded to Hopper/Joey on 3/16 and since I was one of the first to get installed after the rollout, no Hopper User Guide(138 pages) was available. Everyone at Customer/Tech Support said I could only get one by down loading from the website. I found this to be expensive to print out and also inconvenient. Finely, out of frustration, I called Executive Customer Support and after practically begging on my knees; they too said Dish has no way to send you a hard copy! This is certainly unfair since customers that are presently being installed with Hopper/Joey are getting the hard copy User Guide! Shame on you Dish Network, how cheap and unresponsive can you be to a customer of long standing!!


I hate to say it but your upset over them being cheap but you dont want to print it out as an option. Isnt that the pot calling the kettle black?


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"Laxguy" said:


> Not to mention portability! And ability to store it in several places. Laptop, iPad, desktop. And ecological savings.


Or, just store them on Dropbox. That's what I do. Takes seconds to download and I only have one location to keep current.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

dualsub2006 said:


> Or, just store them on Dropbox. That's what I do. Takes seconds to download and I only have one location to keep current.


Well, Dropbox is in effect storing them in multiple locations! Good point. And it keeps a local copy, too, in case there's no 'net.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"Laxguy" said:


> Well, Dropbox is in effect storing them in multiple locations! Good point. And it keeps a local copy, too, in case there's no 'net.


The download that I mentioned was in reference to my tablet. Dropbox doesn't auto-sync to those.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

dualsub2006 said:


> The download that I mentioned was in reference to my tablet. Dropbox doesn't auto-sync to those.


OK, thanks for reminding me I didn't have Dropbox on my iPad yet, so I just installed it and it seems to have everything automatically. Sweet.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"Laxguy" said:


> OK, thanks for reminding me I didn't have Dropbox on my iPad yet, so I just installed it and it seems to have everything automatically. Sweet.


Well, it sees everything automatically, but doesn't download anything until you go to open it.


----------

